# Rebuilding G-body upper door panels



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

what's the best way to remake/rebuild the cardboard door panel on g-bodys? my weather strip is half toast and for that reason the door panels got wet and now they
look like bananas. :angry: 

the upholustry is good i just want to replace the cardboard material and want to know whats the best way to fix this problem
:dunno:


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

1/4 inch MDF or even some thin panelboard around here its easier just to go find some in a junkyard


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

good looking out ill see what i can get on the yard :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte1987_@May 5 2011, 08:49 PM~20493083
> *good looking out ill see what i can get on the yard :thumbsup:
> *


do what I did, same issue you had.... I used 3/16" panel board, used polyurethane on them to protect from floridas humidity. All I did is take the old card board, trace, and duplicate all the holes.


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 8 2011, 07:00 AM~20506732
> *do what I did, same issue you had.... I used 3/16" panel board, used polyurethane  on them to protect from floridas humidity. All I did is take the old card board, trace, and duplicate all the holes.
> 
> 
> ...


 Yep I built a se for a 69 Skylark outta the same stuff


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@May 8 2011, 09:43 AM~20506802
> *Yep I built a se for a 69 Skylark outta the same stuff
> *


yeah , you can get 1/8" cardboard crap from home depot but you will prolly be replacing again in the future


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

KAKALAK said:


> do what I did, same issue you had.... I used 3/16" panel board, used polyurethane on them to protect from floridas humidity. All I did is take the old card board, trace, and duplicate all the holes.


what kind of glue did you used for the panel-foam to stick? i have some left over headliner suede with the 3/16 foam
already attached you do think the 3M trim glue in a can will hold up?


----------

